

Lazy Load Images without JS on IE - franze
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ie/dn369270(v=vs.85).aspx

======
cleverjake
To be clear, this isn't what most people would call lazy loading images - ie
loading an image once it is in the viewport. This is more like the async attr
for the script element - it defers downloading the image until all other
resources have been downloaded.

